# Issues with Brother PR650



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi folks,

I'm having a few issues and have been for a while with the in-built fonts on the PR650.

Quite often it seems like it doesnt lock off stitches correctly and will leave a tag end. If you pull the tag end then it slowly unravels the embroidered letter. It does this on a variety of fabrics.

I know the fonts are built in and will not be anything special but i have no confidence in sending jobs out using the in-built fonts as i fear the embroidery will come loose. 

Has anyone else had any issues with them or know what it could be?

Tension tests are perfect, needles are constantly being changed and the machine is being oiled correctly.

My next question is......

Is it possible to buy pre-digitised font packs and then upload them to the PR650? if so how do you do it?


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

Steve, There is a Great Yahoo Group for the 6-Needle Brother and Babylock machines. You are correct....some....of the machine's alphas do not have tie-off stitches. So, again you are correct, they will just unravel til they are no more! YES, there are a zillion fonts you can purchase! No worries there! There's different ways to get them into the machine. Anyways here's the link to the Group, it consists of active bussiness folks, and folks just enjoying a great hobby. 
PR600-EmbPro_Machines : PR600 & Embroidery Professional Machine Lovers
T-Shirt Forums is a GREAT help also.... GOOD folks, with experience behind them, and caring and willing to share. I gain my knowledge from both wonderful Groups!


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Lollie,

I have applied to join and am just waiting for acceptance


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

scotney86 said:


> Thanks Lollie,
> 
> I have applied to join and am just waiting for acceptance


Good! Be sure to use the little Search Box on their Home Page, and give their "Files" section a read....lots of useful info in them.


----------



## scotney86 (Mar 15, 2011)

PROBLEM SOLVED.........

Looks like i had turned the tie on/off settings to off by mistake.....


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

scotney86 said:


> PROBLEM SOLVED.........
> 
> Looks like i had turned the tie on/off settings to off by mistake.....


 
Good! Glad it was something simple!


----------

